# MacBook Pro Battery - Not Working



## allesandra (Jul 25, 2006)

I only got my new 15" MacBook Pro about a month ago. The battery lasted several hours. However the other day after putting it to sleep the battery is no longer being seen. Nothing has happened to it, it hasn't left my sight. It hasn't been dropped, I hadn't taken the battery out or anything. Just when I opened the computer it was off completely and I had to restart it again, it was no longer asleep but off. And now where it used to tell me what % of battery power was left or how much more it needed to charge fully, it is replaced with a symbol of a battery with an X in the middle of it. When I click on it it says No Batteries Available. Then it says - Power Source: Power Adapter. 

Since this has that mag power adapter it comes out at the slightest touch or movement, and when it comes out I lose everything. The whole computer gets turned off just like a desktop getting unplugged cause it has no other power source. I checked the battery it looks fine. Doesn't look any different then before. Nothing looks wrong with it or the way it is connected. I've taken it out and reinstalled it, restarted my computer many times and no matter what it just doesn't see the battery. When I click on the power test on the battery no lights light up at all, not even the 1 that is supposed to show that it is drained. It is like the battery just died and malfunctioned or something. Or could it possibly be another problem with the OS that I can fix? Thanks.


----------



## simbalala (Jul 26, 2006)

There is a problem with some MacBook batteries. See:

http://arstechnica.com/journals/apple.ars/2006/6/16/4357

You might want to search around and check to see if yours is one of the serial numbers affected.


----------



## jhd (Jul 26, 2006)

Allessandra, your battery problem sounds exactly like the one i suffered from except that the lights on the bottom of my battery did work - indicating that it was fully charged: Every time the power connector slipped out my MacBook Pro died instantly. (It didn't expand or anything horrible as in the picture in simbalala's link.)

I phoned apple support and they said that they would post me a replacement battery or i could go into an apple store to get one.


----------



## allesandra (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks. So if that's what they said it must be a failed battery problem. I will go to the Apple Store tomorrow to show them and get a new replacement battery. Man, I wonder how often this is happening to their batteries. I've been using powerbooks for years and years and years. I haven't had a desktop in so long and nothing like this has ever happened. I've never had any problems with my Macs until I switched to the new Macbook Pro. Seems like there are still many issues to be worked out with them.


----------

